# Omsk. Siberia. Russia.



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)

ok. one more Siberian city 
taken from Russian section of the forum.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=591716&page=8


----------



## Fashion (Sep 8, 2005)

*Very nice city.*


----------



## Felipeaamelo (Aug 30, 2007)

Russian girls are simply too gorgeous


----------



## Alexander67 (Jun 16, 2012)

«Омск. Железнодорожный вокзал» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Омич (Jun 16, 2011)

(с) http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/nitohap/view/583301/?page=0





































(c) http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vivdev/view/483176/?page=0


----------



## Омич (Jun 16, 2011)

(с) http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/levsha165/view/759226/?page=3



















(c) http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sergey-shamin1/view/561727?page=1


----------



## Омич (Jun 16, 2011)

(c) http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/syegor/view/514648/?page=0










(c) http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alexey-soldier/view/630181/?page=1


----------



## Омич (Jun 16, 2011)

(c) http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawkus/view/539502/?page=27



http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vichelle-v/view/386407/?page=1


----------



## Омич (Jun 16, 2011)

(с) http://dimafeoktistov.livejournal.com/42027.html










(с) http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/syegor/view/506872/?page=0


----------



## roadgamethes (Nov 24, 2012)

Russian girls are simply too gorgeous,yeah, i think so,


----------



## Омич (Jun 16, 2011)

(c) syegor


----------



## Омич (Jun 16, 2011)

(с) http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lyba-kuznetsova2009/album/246977/?p=0


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the marvelous photos from Omsk...very nice place.:cheers:


----------



## He Named Thor (Feb 15, 2008)

Fantastic! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Омич (Jun 16, 2011)

(c) http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lyba-kuznetsova2009/view/689683


----------



## Омич (Jun 16, 2011)

(c) http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/syegor/view/514920/


----------



## Омич (Jun 16, 2011)

(c) http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/syegor/view/514648


----------



## Омич (Jun 16, 2011)

(c) http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/syegor/view/512535


----------



## Омич (Jun 16, 2011)

(c) http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/syegor/view/515108


----------



## Омич (Jun 16, 2011)

(c) http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/syegor/view/507628


----------



## Омич (Jun 16, 2011)

(c) Gelio


----------



## Омич (Jun 16, 2011)

(c) Gelio


----------



## Омич (Jun 16, 2011)

(c) Gelio


----------



## Омич (Jun 16, 2011)

(c) Gelio


----------



## Омич (Jun 16, 2011)

(c) Gelio


----------



## Омич (Jun 16, 2011)

(c) Gelio


----------



## Омич (Jun 16, 2011)

(c) Gelio


----------



## Омич (Jun 16, 2011)

(c) Gelio


----------



## Омич (Jun 16, 2011)

(c) Gelio


----------



## Омич (Jun 16, 2011)

(c) Gelio


----------



## Омич (Jun 16, 2011)

(c) Gelio


----------



## Омич (Jun 16, 2011)

(c) Gelio


----------



## Омич (Jun 16, 2011)

(c) Gelio


----------



## Омич (Jun 16, 2011)

(c) Gelio


----------



## Омич (Jun 16, 2011)

(c) Gelio


----------



## Омич (Jun 16, 2011)

(c) Gelio


----------



## Омич (Jun 16, 2011)

(c) Gelio


----------



## Омич (Jun 16, 2011)

(c) Gelio


----------



## Омич (Jun 16, 2011)

(c) Gelio


----------



## Омич (Jun 16, 2011)

(с) Gelio


----------

